

On Locked Bathrooms and the Right to Poop. - mtgentry
http://masonite.tumblr.com/post/58017197311/on-locked-bathrooms-and-the-right-to-poop

======
carlyle4545
> I’ve been freelancing on Wilshire Blvd, about a block away from where Tupac
> was shot.

Pac was shot in Vegas. Biggie was shot on Wilshire outside of the Petersen
Auto Museum. Nice article nonetheless

~~~
mtgentry
argh, good catch, thanks!

------
antitrust
You've got to fight ... for your right ... to -- Oh. Ew.

